# My two new females



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Storm Whitefaced pearl pied

Sunshine Lutino


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Lucky you! They are so beautiful!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

They are very beautiful! Nice looking birds! Congrats!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Perfect babies!!!! So sweet!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! They are both just beautiful tiels! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so glad you were able to take them and give them a good home. Thank you Lisa.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

They are both soo beautiful! Congrats on your new additions


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone... and a special ty adelle. Her birds are so beautiful


----------



## missy pa (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful birds !!I am very happy for you.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What gorgeous birds!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the new birds. Do you know their background or what the parents were? Sunshine looks like she may be a lutino pied and Storm looks suspiciously like a WF-SFDS pearl pied.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They look gorgeous


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Awww how pretty they are and the names are perfect!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! I can't wait to see more pictures of them!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Congratulations on the new birds. Do you know their background or what the parents were? Sunshine looks like she may be a lutino pied and Storm looks suspiciously like a WF-SFDS pearl pied.


I don't have any info on storm but here is a link to sunshines parents http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28374 the first 2 birds pictured.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

They look awesome ! I love Storm !


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sunshine is definitely a lutino pied since both parents were pieds.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are so gorgeous  Congrats on the new babies


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Im so glad you were able to get them.


----------

